# Do you consider yourself aggressive (list your type)?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

what's your Enneagram type and do you consider yourself "aggressive"?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

6

Occasionally. I've been repeatedly told I have an intimidating or domineering front (something about my expression) and while I don't go around steamrolling people for the hell of it, I'm very argumentative about my opinions and beliefs and won't hesitate to pick a necessary fight. _When_ in a fight, I'm at it tooth and nail and I'm usually always aggressive. Only with necessary fights though... I really do not enjoy stirring up conflict because I can. Listening to people and trying to understand them first is always better.

Apart from that, internally -- and with friends and loved ones -- I'm quite a sweet person, lol.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

5w6

I can get aggressive at times, but most of the time I keep pretty calm. Also, I pretend to be mad sometimes, to play off being sad.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a very sadistic nature, but I have mellowed out over the years. I can be very cruel, but I try not to be. I dont know if aggressive is the right word for it though. I always wanted to do bad things, just out of curiosity mostly. However I also have a strong sense of morality that was drilled into my brain from childhood. So I have that countering my natural instincts. I am a 6w5.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

4w3.

Aggressive when provoked.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

So people seem to say, though I rarely experience myself to be. 

8w9.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

5w6

I have been told by some that I can be intimidating to approach, but frankly that's the opposite of how I perceive myself.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Internally, I can feel aggressive though acting on it makes me feel embarrassed, so...


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

5w6

I can sound intimidating/aggressive because I'm blunt when I speak, but other than that I'm actually pretty mild-mannered.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes. And other people consider me aggressive too. 
5w4 SX


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

9w1

Not at all, I usually laugh anger off or avoid it. I'm not the type of person that lashes quickly back at people.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> 6
> 
> Occasionally. I've been repeatedly told I have an intimidating or domineering front (something about my expression) and while I don't go around steamrolling people for the hell of it, I'm very argumentative about my opinions and beliefs and won't hesitate to pick a necessary fight. _When_ in a fight, I'm at it tooth and nail and I'm usually always aggressive. Only with necessary fights though... I really do not enjoy stirring up conflict because I can. Listening to people and trying to understand them first is always better.


This. 
I am rather direct and up front with family/friends. I appreciate them to be the same.
I don't see it as aggressive behaviour, just saving time, but to people who don't know me it can seem a bit aggressive.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not a pushy or demanding person most of the time. Most people perceive me as a chill, easy-going person. I am not terribly invested in the outcome of most situations, so why would I force anything? 

However, once I'm emotionally involved, I go forth with *all *my energy and force. I don't waver, I don't back down, I invest myself 100%.
*All or Nothing*, to the extreme; _either_ I'm the living dead, not alive for anything, _or_ I'm intensely alive and burning with passion and incredible force.

I'm not quick to respond in anger, but once my rage gets awoken... *I break the world*.

*Sx/Sp 9w8*


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

9w1 so/sp

Lolno. Not at all. Sometimes I worry I wouldn't be able to be aggressive if I truly needed to be.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

8.

Yes.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

4w5 so/sp

Yeah I'm aggressive! passive aggressive lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w8>1w9>?w? Sx/Sp 
*aggressive:* not really, at least not most of the time. that's not to say I don't _feel_ aggressive, but my aggression has a high activation threshold. This shouldn't suggest I don't like a good fight, but I consider it extremely low class and distasteful to display aggression or disrespect to someone who doesn't deserve it. the trick is to find someone who actually deserves it, then you can relish the opportunity to watch them squirm under you  
*blunt:* yes, extremely. if you look fat in a dress, I will tell you (though I might also tell you "wear it anyway, because it makes your butt look big in a flattering way"). 
*argumentative:* to a point, but there is a definite lid on it. I constantly feel compelled to bitch about everything wrong I see around me, but I would rather make you realize you are an idiot than get caught in "nah-uh!" "yeah-huh!" back-and-forths. as with above, I try to at least start off with a relatively respectful tone, so that the other person has room to concede that they are wrong without looking like they "lost". I enjoy debating for a time, but I tend to get bored and run out of energy after awhile, so I just leave after a point lol
*harsh:* rarely
*what makes me get aggressive?* (I will exclude things like frustration, heated political debates, etc. that's not really "aggression")
1) passive-aggression, especially gaslighting
2) proxy-recruiting and victim playing
3) breach of personal boundaries. I am a very territory person. you will get checked if you invade my space or my property.
4) people who abuse children. aggression is an understatement. if the law where out of the way, I would beat you to a pulp, hang you by the neck and watch you squirm in desperation as you hung spectacle for all to see for the last moments of your pathetic life. 
5) pseudo-profound, pseudo-positive cliches used to deflect questions, seem spiritually superior or try to paint me as if I have a problem when I don't
6) people who don't take responsibility for personal problems (we all have them. I have fucking pathetic sometimes, but *take responsibility* for that shit. it's your job to pull yourself out, not anyone else).
7) people who are controlling in any capacity.
8) belligerence, especially threatening


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I am pretty calm and laid-back socially, even quite shy. But once people know me and/or if I feel provoked, then they may say I am aggressive. People tell me that I am quiet but have a strong personality, can get quite aggressive, even have a "violent energy" at times. 

I also get called super patient, kind and easy-going, so it depends on context.


----------



## Zilal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not aggressive at all in everyday life. But in situations where aggression is "sanctioned" -- sports, games, debates -- my instinct is to destroy the competition.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's funny, so yes. 7w8 as of posting this.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

1w2, I'm not aggressive at all, quite the opposite.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Sx 4

Yes. I can be anything from quiet and shy to assertive to aggressive. People often think I'm "sweet" but they also sense not to mess with me. And when they do, it rarely happens twice.

I have a kind of "inherent Jewish aggression" when it comes to things like asking waiters for what I need (even though I speak in a whisper), commanding my band, etc. But I am empathetic and not generally mean. 

When I'm vulnerable, which only happens in the context of a relationship, I can get cold and walled off or aggressive - and I need a man who is strong enough to handle me, and won't be a pushover, but can make my aggression dissipate into honest vulnerability. If someone is aggressing at me over nothing, I will wield that fire right back at him like a mirror that reflects his own demise straight into his core, tenfold. Thankfully my Sx 9 gets the balance just right.  When I'm overstepping my bounds, he asserts himself in one fell sweep and I break down crying and telling him he's right. Because he is _always_ right. This is a rare feat. I'm accountable for my mistakes and cruelties, but most of the time I'm just a mirror, scorching people at the heart with whatever they fed me, turning it back on them. Usually I will not let up. Nothing pursuades me against what I feel - not aggression , not threats, not insults. But what breaks me is if someone hits me at the heart and exposes _my_ true colors. I spend so much time figuring out my emotions and knowing myself that it's rare that people catch things that I missed... but perhaps the "bare, simple honesty" of a 9 is what it takes. A 4 is a hall of internal mirrors, reflecting on each other, and he shatters the hall and gets right to the bottom: my heart, stripped of identity and shame and symbols, bare and naked. It's a beautiful experience, more than I would have dared to hope for. Other men wanted to cage and capture the tiger, but he just wants to love it with all its freedom... and thus, the tiger nuzzles him of its own free will. This is what I've been waiting for all my life. Usually , in relationships, my aggression is more than men can handle - they either fail to assert themselves, or they criticize me and try to tame me. They dig their own graves. But when someone respects me and loves me just as I am, and in turn is true to himself and honest about who he is, I can be the nicest, vulnerable cuddly kitty on Earth. I never thought anyone would_ see_ me for who I am, beneath my glamour; let alone love it. 

For me, usually, love is a competition and a war. It is rooted in envy. There's a strong "I hate you because I love you, I want you because I want to be you" theme. This time is different.

My father found this from my teenage years, in an old box, and gave it to me last week:











Pretty much sums up the rest of my life until I met my Sx 9.


But not all battles are won with aggression. Some are won by recording songs about a guy that rip his guts open with the lyrics and then handing him the CD, showing him that I'm not only the first one who got their music together, but also that I didn't need him to play on my album and I had his demons pinned. Some are won by saying nothing, but closing my heart off to that person and then acting cordial, leaving him to wonder where I stand. Some are won by other means. Although I'm generally assertive at things like getting what I need from a store, I'm normally rather easy going and easy to get along with, and very empathetic; can even be a peacemaker. I'm only _aggressive_ with people I actually care about. And, if I am interested in someone (usually in an Sx way), I do tend to push their buttons when we first meet, to see what they're made of. I don't see the point in superficial connections; I like to get to what's underneath. And beyond that, I need to see his strength; if he can hold his own with me; if I can be myself with him and be vulnerable without him crumbling. So I can be pretty aggressive about digging down to people's demons, getting to what's underneath... if I care about them, and especially if I want them in a romantic way.

Like this:






or the upbeat version







The early "aggression" breaks through facades, though it's not always in the manner that people would call "aggressive," as in, a loud voice or demanding. But it _is_ relentless.


All that being said, by default I'm not particularly involved with people enough to be aggressive, and some people have known me as a friend for up to 30 years and never seen me angry.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Danse Macabre said:


> 1w2, I'm not aggressive at all, quite the opposite.


Lol,
My 1w9 mother says the same thing, but she's an unstoppable powerhouse.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

8w7. yeah, i can be aggressive, and assertive on occasion.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

6w7. This me attempting to be aggressive.


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Y es 7w6


----------



## Xerosis (Dec 5, 2015)

5w4

I'm never actively aggressive (except for in a joking way with my friends and brother), but I've been told several times that I sometimes seem threatening/intense in a calm kind of way - people have even said I look like I would beat them up :laughing: It's weird that people think that when I'm extremely quiet and not very large, but I don't do anything to discourage that impression - I find it amusing because in reality I've never been in a fight and don't even have the capacity to feel anger as far as I know xD I guess it must be due to my body language/expression (or complete lack thereof most of the time). 

Also, I guess during debates about topics I find interesting I sometimes deconstruct the other person's argument very bluntly/forcefully (but only with the one person I have such discussions with, who I know won't get upset/offended about it). But I'm not sure if that would count as aggression since it's not motivated by any emotion other than the desire to make the person understand my argument.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

5 not without significant provocation.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. 

The first kind "ready or likely to attack or confront." When someone is:

- manipulating me with words with non-stop talking
- going to physically hurt myself or someone else
- is taking advantage of weaker people

The other type of aggressive behavior "behaving or done in a determined and forceful way." I often have to tone myself down when asking someone about themselves or telling them to do something like if we're all hanging out in a club "Hey, pass it on, we're all going to a different place." I'm often confused by their reaction because they become defensive as if I'm being too forceful. In my mind I'm being normal but I can see their reaction is that I'm "too much".


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

5w4 but I've recently changed my extremely strong gut fix from a 9w8 to a 1w9, because I realize that while my default position is to either distance myself - or it I have an emotional investment in a person or situation, to work it out with them; I sometimes am extremely capable of aggression like any 8: so long as I am convinced beyond all doubt, that *my position is either entirely logically sound and/or I am morally in the right*. If I am not entirely convinced of either one; that tends to downplay it considerably. I also tend not to be aggressive (but can at times be highly assertive) with people that I'm close to. My aggressive side tends to come out most, if I sense that I am going to be disadvantaged in some way, controlled or engulfed by others; then F. Lee Bailey has nothing on me.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

2w3

I don't think of myself of aggressive, I usually give off a 9ish demeanor with strangers, but if need be or if I am in a bad mood I can be

Some people who I know well do think of me as aggressive. Though I doubt it's the first thing they think of.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Distortions said:


> Internally, I can feel aggressive though acting on it makes me feel embarrassed, so...


My post was a little short, so maybe I should try going more "in-depth"

Basically, I'm not sure how aggressive I really _act _most of the time. I can often be too timid to confront someone unless we're pretty close or whatever, so externally I wouldn't say I'm the most aggressive person (though some have said I seem "combative" so there's that). I do experience myself as having, uhm, aggressive urges a lot though. Like I can get pretty into it if I start arguing with someone or whatever. I just prefer not to openly indulge them because they make me feel self-conscious, and also because I might not get away with it (like say I pick a fight with someone "bigger" than me). So my self-preservation holds me back I suppose.

That and I can be kind of "soft" too. Like if I get angry with someone (like I do with most) I do wish I could really hurt or humiliate them somehow, but most of the time I can be sympathetic enough that I don't think they really deserve that, thus any "punishment" would be unfair, so it's best to keep to myself. But once I get past that, it's mostly about feeling too powerless so there's nothing I can do except make a fool out of myself if I don't try to repress it.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call myself aggressive. I do feel pissed-off frequently enough throughout the day, but I keep it pretty well-contained. I never instigate stuff, but I don't take crap from other people. Some might view that as "aggressive", but I don't.


----------



## arachnidsCalibrator (Dec 7, 2015)

Definitely not, 9


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Not aggressive 6w7 sp/so


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

It build's up at work. When it slips out I say "ah hmm" after to hide it.

8w9


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

We have 4 6s in here. Split vote on aggressive or not. Is this more an instinct driven thing. I'm sx Dom. I don't know about @_NightH_untress but the others are sp Dom.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i am and i'm not i guess. i have more or less my own set of rules when it comes to whether or not i'll act or confront... 

a lot of stuff isn't worth the time to get involved in, so rolling my eyes or channeling the anger into my work is usually the best case scenario--plus, i don't want to be "that person" who's always fighting over every little thing, so i try and pick my battles. 


usually, when i am aggressive, it's because i'm not feeling well emotionally physically. anger is kind of a balm that i've used to get me through tough situations--figuratively and literally: some are objectively 'tough', while others are just hard on an internal level. 
i don't have to get angry in a confrontational way about the root of a problem most times, as how it's dealt with and the energy that is brought can often erase a person's want to bs his/her way through it all, and instead just kind of agree. 
usually, the fight occurs because i'm already not feeling well and attempt to stay/hide away from others, but i'm sure they can pick up on my energy (without knowing the 'why') and assume it's about them (not entirely their fault, as being short and curt and steely with people can easily make them think you are upset with them). 

not sure about my type.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

4w5
nope. I am a timid peacemaker. I try to avoid conflict, and if I'm going to speak up for myself I usually try to come up with an idea that will make everyone happy, rather than just pushing my own desire. I don't try to get back at people 'passive agressively' either. I'm more the 'weasle out' of the situation or stay 'off the radar' type to avoid confrontations and clashing. I prefer a 'live and let live' policy, and won't confront people on something unless it's really important, and even then I usually try to be diplomatic about it. I don't get angry very often, and can usually come up with excuses for someone else's behavior to help me be patient. I'm more likely to get mad at objects or situations than people perhaps partly because I just avoid people that would make me mad, and the most aggressive I get is towards Things, like typing really hard on my computer keys or stomping down the stairs to expend my riled up energy. I'm vey uncomfortable with conflict or competitive settings and get intimidated easily.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Competitive? Hell yes. Aggressive? Not really.

1w2 sp/so


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

9w1. 

I'm extremely un-aggressive. I might perhaps be passive-aggressive sometimes but I think I'm pretty good at not being that, too. I can get a bit stiff and sarcastic, but not aggressive (as in loud, shouting, hitting things/people, breathing hard, calling people names, w/e). 

My fiance is a 7w8, and he's pretty aggressive. In his work place he's less aggressive than most, because he lets nothing out, but he explodes quite easily in other settings, especially with those closest to him.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

7w6, 3w2, 1w9.
I can be. I usually have to be provoked though, I don't like being a dick to people for no reason. But I do like playing the part of obfuscating airhead, and it always surprises the hell out of people when they see me switch gears for the first time and take a situation seriously. It's when I get deliberate that you know you've really screwed up with me, not when I'm being loud and getting in someone's face.

But nah, mostly I just want to chill out and have fun. If you don't start problems, there won't be problems.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think, by "aggressive" you have to think in terms of both going after what you want, and angry/attacking aggression. 

If by "aggressive" we mean being completely uninhibited and grabbing whatever we want out of other people or situations and not thinking twice about it, no, not aggressive in the slightest there. There are some people out there who just sort of take whatever they want or push others around for their own satisfaction. Although I have ambitions, am fairly competitive, and am not _passive_ in achieving what I want my style isn't overly bombastic or grandiose. My wants tend to be pretty reasonable, and I don't particularly blame others or get into fights when I don't get them. I see reasonability and competence as leading to respect, _then_ entitlement (because I've earned what I want and you now need me for things I can do that you can't) - not entitlement just because, like some aggressive people do. 

The other type of aggression is the more situational sort, the type of people who become overtly belligerent, blame other people for things, attack. I'm not necessarily _above_ that, but there has to be a trigger for it. If I get upset about something, it's usually because someone has made a decision that I see as being both consequential, and as being wrong or unfair. I have a hard time working with "authorities" who I don't see acting as such, or people with responsibilities who expect others to do things when they don't hold themselves to the same standard. A lot of this is related to being a Social dominant, but a lot of it is also 1 in triggering a feeling of needing to do everything on my own or "be the adult" because other people cannot be taken seriously. I won't go out and attack these people just because, but there is resentment there, which makes it more likely for me to create disagreements. Ideally I'd much rather help someone, or accommodate in some way to make a situation run smoothly, but realistically I do get really aggravated sometimes when the judgments come in. 

I think, though they wouldn't admit it, a lot of 1's have a lot of deep seated aggression that their type structure attempts to hold back or remove. You may not see it a lot because showing it would make the 1 feel wrong, but it's underlying pretty much at all times.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I consider you aggressive, @Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

4w3

I am aggressive, but I tend to bottle my aggression. It's a nightmare when it starts to leak out because it gradually gets harder to calm myself down.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Antipode said:


> I consider you aggressive, @Swordsman of Mana


but...but I'm so sweet and cuddly :sad:
:kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

8w7 and no.

Which I think makes me not an 8w7.

Or maybe the best 8w7.

Or whatever. I dunno I'm notta fuckin psychologist and I don't feel like arguing about so lemme alone or I'll cut you!

Yeah, nope. No me. Totally mellow.

Seriously though.


----------



## ptilol (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm intj, and i'm aggressive on the inside (which comes out online) but not in real life due to my true self being squelched as a kid. if you mean a different type than intj, then i'm not sure what i am, except that i see "type 5" listed under my username.
oh, enneagram type? ok, well then i think i tie for 1, 4, 5, and 6.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

No. Only aggressive when _necessary_.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

3w2/7w6/8w7

I can seem rather aggressive at points. For more reserved groups, they often become intimidated and it can be awkward.


----------



## roserain (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm a 9w8, and I'd consider myself somewhat aggressive. As a kid (back in the single-digit years) I'd be pretty outwardly violent. Almost stabbed someone once. Yikes. Nowadays though, I'm much more passive, but still feel myself WANTING to be violent with my parents sometimes -- but hey, maybe that's just teen rebellion


----------



## bexbun (Mar 1, 2015)

9w8
nah, only when it's necessary such as some form of injustice or something I don't agree with, but even then I try to be ask tactful and kind as possible

I used to get into a lot of fist fights as a kid and was always very physical but I've changed a lot and have learned to choose my battles


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

4w5. I am the opposite of aggressive.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

7

Don't think I am aggressive in general, but I can be although it takes a lot to drive me to that point. 

But I do have a reputation of being intimidating or dominating or whatever. I have no idea why.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 18, 2015)

4w5 here

I'm extremely intimidating, but not aggressive. I 'pretend' to be aggressive to get people WHO are aggressive off me.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

3w4
Will bite when provoked
WARNING: do not put your hand in the cage.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

4w5

I think I am gentle to a fault. I can become verbally aggressive if I am stressed out and feel taken advantage of though.


----------



## Johanan Rakkav (Jan 22, 2015)

*Let me ask you all a counter-question...*



Swordsman of Mana said:


> what's your Enneagram type and do you consider yourself "aggressive"?


Long time, no write! 

Enneagram type? I don't use those models. I took one look at their supposed basis and thought, "This doesn't even pass a decently close shave with Occam's Razor. What, exactly, is supposedly explained by all this?"

Now the multiple-model approach put forward by Berens et al., with regard to Jungian cognition, interaction styles, and temperaments - that makes sense to me.

Let me ask you all a counter-question, as one with ENFP preferences in that model set. How much are you a master of your "devilish archetype"? We all have one. It's closest to that part of ourselves which is responsible for aggression, competition, rage, etc. Mine is Extraverted Sensing. What is yours?

ENFPs and their 8 cognitive functions (cf. the parallel types for your sequences)

Believe me, people provoke that part of my mind at their peril. Even an ENFP rabbit will kick if he's backed to the wall. I know an ENTP man who is worse because he's both physically strong and expert-double-plus in technique. He has the same devilish archetype and he fears what he might do with it if provoked enough. We both have past experiences which make us fear these things rightly.

Or does the above question have to do with our interaction or social style? Berens cites four, which correlates well with the four emotional or social styles of other models (e.g., that behind diSC). Some will take the initiative, others prefer to respond. On that level, yes, as an ENFP-preferenced person I take the initiative.

Or does it have to do with the smoke and mirrors some of us can pull? Which is the better potential con artist, ENFP or ESTP? Hard to say. I say that not just because of what I read, but because one of my chums is an ESTP. ("If you can't dazzle 'em with your brilliance...")

Or does it have to do with the exercise of T over F? S over N? ST over NF?

I doubt if anybody who knows me would consider me "aggressive" - in fact they often say I'm too kind for my own good (or anybody else's). But I have my moments and most of them come right from the basement of my mind. I think it probable that we all can exert aggression in the strict sense - just in different ways.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> what's your Enneagram type and do you consider yourself "aggressive"?


9w1 - No. Lol.

However, I can occationally have a great impact. It only happens if I'm really passionate about a certain thing and need to muster up a lot of energy to make whatever it is happen the way I see it best. Usually it takes the form of leading groups and manifest a vision (more often than not an artistic vision). This may be described as having an impactful energy, but it can hardly be called being aggressive.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP 7w8

Not aggressive or passive. Assertive.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Maybe more of a passionate type of anger :wink:

And aggressive only if someone is aggressive to me. The after effects can stay for a long time afterwards which is horrible for general anxiety. The anger brings on ripples of anxiety which can last for quite a while which I really don't like.

6 sp


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

5w4 (INTJ)

For the most part I'm not, I'm rather phlegmatic, _but_ when I have a goal in mind and I see an opportunity to go for the throat I can be exceedingly quick and effective getting at it. So I'd say sporadically and selectively, yes. I also sometimes have bouts of mental and emotional restlessness in which I pick things apart and therefore end up picking fights, especially with people close to me.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

7w6 ENFP - don't see myself as aggressive at all. Never with people. I can _aggressively_ pursue a goal I have and make sure that I achieve it, but I never act aggressive with other people.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Assertive more so than aggressive, but, yes, aggressive vs timid. 

Type 8w7


----------

